# Raccoon question somewhat related to trapping



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

FREEPOP said:


> Honey buns are good bait too


And no way I’m giving my honey buns to some Raccoons


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RHRoss said:


> Unless it’s a couple cinder blocks


Maybe you but not me. It will have 3 wheel drive. It could chew a lot of wood if it can get to it. I've also had pull out from DPS, especially if it can get leverage.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

FREEPOP said:


> Maybe you but not me. It will have 3 wheel drive. It could chew a lot of wood if it can get to it. I've also had pull out from DPS, especially if it can get leverage.


I’d use a conibear anyway and be done with it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RHRoss said:


> And no way I’m giving my honey buns to some Raccoons


Don't have to use a whole one


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RHRoss said:


> I’d use a conibear anyway and be done with it.


I've had two snafus with them.
I vote cage


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> So whatever you tether it to gets destroyed.
> IME, wrong trap for this scenario


I’d use an old tire, boat anchor or dumbbell. But now that I think about it, removing it without getting blood or crap everywhere would be my biggest concern, especially with new concrete. You’re right, wrong trap.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

thill said:


> I’d use an old tire, boat anchor or dumbbell. But now that I think about it, removing it without getting blood or crap everywhere would be my biggest concern, especially with new concrete. You’re right, wrong trap.


Catch pole and take it outside for the dirty work if you drilled a hole thought the cement for an anchor. That's the only anchor I'd trust with a dp.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I've had two snafus with them.
> I vote cage


As in poor kitty?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Catch pole and take it outside for the dirty work if you drilled a hole thought the cement for an anchor. That's the only anchor I'd trust.


Catch pole for sure assuming the OP has one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> As in poor kitty?


That also plus la pew and the jaws hitting in a non-lethal area


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> That also plus la pew and the jaws hitting in a non-lethal area


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> Close the doors and leave them closed. They can only go so long without food.


Sounds like a bad idea. They'll make a way out


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 869705


Always


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Use a positive set approach, no bait. Leave one pole barn door open just large enough for a 220 body grip. Temporarily affix a 2”x8” the length of the door to block the opening, minus the space for the 220. Give it a few days with the average temps we are getting right now. If any raccoons are actively utilizing the pole barn they’ll pass through the 220 pinch point and that will be the end of it. No bait required which will with cage style live traps push away trap shy raccoons and possibly end up catching non targets. The 220 as well can catch non targets but if so, they too were utilizing the structure in some way shape or form anyhow. Haven’t met any trap shy raccoons with a 220. They typically only see them once…. Except they rare occasion of a misfire. The above can be done with a cage trap with double doors but I would avoid Havahart styles as they are junk. Comstock traps would be the way to go if going the live route.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Swampbuckster said:


> Use a positive set approach, no bait. Leave one pole barn door open just large enough for a 220 body grip. Temporarily affix a 2”x8” the length of the door to block the opening, minus the space for the 220. Give it a few days with the average temps we are getting right now. If any raccoons are actively utilizing the pole barn they’ll pass through the 220 pinch point and that will be the end of it. No bait required which will with cage style live traps push away trap shy raccoons and possibly end up catching non targets. The 220 as well can catch non targets but if so, they too were utilizing the structure in some way shape or form anyhow. Haven’t met any trap shy raccoons with a 220. They typically only see them once…. Except they rare occasion of a misfire. The above can be done with a cage trap with double doors but I would avoid Havahart styles as they are junk. Comstock traps would be the way to go if going the live route.


My game cameras have shown me quite a few c00n that shy from conibears in boxes and buckets. Havahart are flimsy but they'll work for a half dozen **** if that's the only trap he has.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> Marshmallow's work great for catching koons in a live trap.


I have always used these also, put two on the outside and two on the inside. They eat the two on the outside and get such a Sugar buzz they run right in. 
Just remember, you can not shoot them on the floor so attach a rope to the handle.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Chessieman said:


> I have always used these also, put two on the outside and two on the inside. They eat the two on the outside and get such a Sugar buzz they run right in.
> Just remember, you can not shoot them on the floor so attach a rope to the handle.


I haven't seen a trap that doesn't have a guard near the handle so it can be moved.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know the main objective for the O.P. is to get the racoons out.
Take a radio out there and turn it up as loud as you can, without bothering the neighbors, leave a door open and let it go throughout the night. In the morning, close the door and I bet they will have gone.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

My three do not, just has the handle laying on the wire. I tie a short rope to the handle just incase a claw comes for your fingers. I always shoot them anyway and be sure I am at a good on frozen ground. I do have the better WORKING traps with wire doors.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I know the main objective for the O.P. is to get the racoons out.
> Take a radio out there and turn it up as loud as you can, without bothering the neighbors, leave a door open and let it go throughout the night. In the morning, close the door and I bet they will have gone.


Probably work pretty good, how about Xmas music!


----------

